# carul solar



## vincix

Cum se traduce car solar în engleză? 

Spre exemplu un car precum ăsta de aici: https://isabellelorelai.wordpress.com/tag/carul-solar-de-la-bujoru


----------



## irinet

'Solar chariots',  perhaps?


"Chariots of this type, by their symbolic images were intended for sacred ceremonies in which water and the sun is worshiped as generating forces of life, also linked to fertility cults that ensures the perpetuation of life on the earth and in all forms of manifestation". www.muzeulteleorman.ro


----------



## vincix

Ah, se pare ca nu postasem a doua oară. Am vrut să scriu imediat după, dar se pare ca nu a mers. Am găsit, cred, un răspuns:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trundholm_sun_chariot

Chariot, într-adevar, dar sun chariot, mai degrabă. „Solar” cred că duce mai repede cu gândul la panouri solare și altele.

Mulțumesc pentru răspunsul prompt


----------



## irinet

It's OK.


----------

